# DIY Safety Help



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

From our Posting Rules.


> Participants may not solicit users for any project or purpose external to the forum; public, private, or commercial. Most importantly our member base is not a resource to be "mined" by individuals, groups, or businesses, for profit or not for profit. Further; If you SPAM our members in any manner, your account will be disabled.


Having a discussion here on DIY safety is fine. Directing members offsite to a survey is not.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

According to a study many years ago it was determined the following were the major contributors to accidents and in this order.

Lack of safety knowledge
Lack of safety skill
Safety attitude
Emotional instability
Physical being
Mechanical failure


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> According to a study many years ago it was determined the following were the major contributors to accidents and in this order.
> 
> Lack of safety knowledge
> Lack of safety skill
> ...


Mondays too


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

clw1963 said:


> Mondays too


Fridays for me. They're never easy.


----------

